

Google Analytics Site Speed Report now includes four new page speed metrics. - yahelc
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/12/greater-insights-from-site-speed-report.html

======
peterfschaadt
Any idea when the Google Data API and Data Feed Query Explorer will be updated
to let us retrieve these new metrics?

